# Onward. Bye bye.



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok so, first and foremost. Thank you all who support the bionic. After 2 factory replacements and still having data drops, speaker issues and all sorts of other ghost bugs im moving on to the galaxy nexus. Its been fun soft bricking the shit out of my phone while learning so much about droids and fixing my oopsy moments with yall. Moving on to bigger and better things. All of you who will remain here for the 2 years or so till your upgrades, i hope the bionic treats you well, it apparently hates me with a passion. (i lost data while writing this) toodles.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

Bionic/extended battery/TPU case/.901 = the perfect phone.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

thetingster said:


> Bionic/extended battery/TPU case/.901 = the perfect phone.


 +1 cept the tpu case didn't allow my first bionic to survive when at approximately 160-170mph on my bike it decided to "jump ship from my pocket"


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

Bionic, extended battery, modified otter box... Pure adrenaline

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

stev3m said:


> Ok so, first and foremost. Thank you all who support the bionic. After 2 factory replacements and still having data drops, speaker issues and all sorts of other ghost bugs im moving on to the galaxy nexus. Its been fun soft bricking the shit out of my phone while learning so much about droids and fixing my oopsy moments with yall. Moving on to bigger and better things. All of you who will remain here for the 2 years or so till your upgrades, i hope the bionic treats you well, it apparently hates me with a passion. (i lost data while writing this) toodles.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


who are you?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't understand why people want to rub it in through "goodbye" letters. When development existed I didnt even see your name. So you got a galaxy nexus, awesome. That phone has its own list of bugs and will also be outdated by something better in 3 months or less.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> I don't understand why people want to rub it in through "goodbye" letters. When development existed I didnt even see your name. So you got a galaxy nexus, awesome. That phone has its own list of bugs and will also be outdated by something better in 3 months or less.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Lol +1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## a32guy (Dec 16, 2011)

this thread is full of lols


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Was just giving a thanks to the devs whos roms i've used. And the folks who helped me when i bricked the shit out of my phone. And as for who I am, honestly what kind of question is that? And furthermore who do you think you are? I've been here since week 1 of the bionic release as well as using droidtheory and dhackers rom since it was first released. And before you troll me with some witty comment about how you don't care, you asked. Just because I didn't feel the need to post all over the place doesn't mean i wasn't here flashing and learning all I could with everyone else. I posted when I felt the need to.

So again, Thanks to the devs, and users with something positive to add.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys settle down.

The OP was just giving a parting show of appreciation to the members that contributed to his experience on this device. It's not a slight against anyone.


----------



## 3rotor (Jan 3, 2012)

poontab said:


> Guys settle down.
> 
> The OP was just giving a parting show of appreciation to the members that contributed to his experience on this device. It's not a slight against anyone.


----------

